
Facebook is ordered to delete any Facial Recognition Templates within 90 days - Ibethewalrus
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/07/24/facebook-told-by-ftc-that-it-cant-to-these-privacy-invasive-things-anymore/
======
netzone
So is this going to be a thing where only US users are affected, or is it
global?

~~~
pixelbath
Technically, it only affects operations in the US, but I highly doubt they'd
pretend to serve US privacy concerns more than Europe or other jurisdictions,
given how much the EU is looking at that same entity.

